# Experientialism



## nwink (Aug 14, 2012)

What does a biblical experiential Christian life look like in avoiding the extremes of nothing experiential VS those who seem to treat experiential Christianity as if you don't show certain experiential signs then you're not a true Christian?? Are there any good resources on this specific issue?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2012)

Religious Affections by Jonathan Edwards


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would try "Thoughts on Religious Experience" by Archibald Alexander.

It's been a bit since I read it, but looking over the contents I think it's a good starting point for you. It cover religious impressions, conversion experiences, degrees of legal conviction, melancholy, experiential cautions, errors on regeneration, imperfect sanctification, growth in grace, trials, spiritual conflicts, backsliding, and deathbed experience. Also, there are a number of conversion and deathbed accounts. This would be my first recommendation from anything I know.


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 14, 2012)

I have found that Joel Beeke has helped me immensely on this topic. His knowledge and love of the Puritans is evident in his material. I recommend any of his writings and sermons.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello Nathan,

I suppose a lot depends on how one understands the term “experiential” with regard to the Christian life. Of course we will not have a “flat” affect – that is, no inward experience in and of it – and then again we will not be guided by sensations as a marker of the Christian life.

I am fond of saying, that – with regard to an assurance of faith (but this applies generally) – we have a profound assurance in the depths of our being that God’s words are the reality of our lives. Does this necessarily mean we have a “felt presence” of the Lord? No, although sometimes we are very aware of the glory of His Person, as He draws near to us. I remember R.C. Sproul, in one of his video series, talking about this unusual manifestation of the Lord’s presence, and that it does not happen often, rather, quite rarely, in his case.

I am _not_ talking of this when I say “a profound assurance in the depths of our being”. There are feelings in the heart – whether you call it one’s spirit, or one’s depths – that are not of the emotions. Perhaps one could call it an essential *knowing*. _From His word_, I *know* that the Lord is with me (Matt 28:20; Ps 23:4; Heb 13:5) and is kindly disposed toward me (Rom 8:35-39; Jer 31:3; Prov 15:8). Now this *knowing* is not a mere cerebral assent or activity, but a dynamic force in my heart, such that it causes me to rejoice and sing, or to venture into danger with calm courage; this *knowing* (perhaps you can come up with another word) is the apprehending of God’s reality (via His word) by and in my heart, and His word is full of power and glory – and many promises – and His word moves my heart, deeper than emotions, although it may give rise to emotions.

So when I talk of “profound assurance in the depths” it is of such I am referring to. This, to me, is an experiential walk with God. I am experiencing His presence, not sensations of it, but a profound knowing of it, such that by it I could face death, fear being overcome by His presence – *known* but not necessarily “felt” as in sensations.

This sort of communion with God is not the portion of “advanced saints” only – for I think the more one “advances” in nearness to God, the more one is aware of one’s wretchedness and unworthiness – but of all His children. In the days I think are coming upon the church in the West – in the United Kingdom, Canada, America, the Western nations generally – where persecution and being deemed criminals and outlaws (such can come suddenly in God’s providence – and it is written He shall loose the devil for a short season at the end -Rev 20:3,7), we shall be in need of this kind of steady communion with God in order to “overcome him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of [our] testimony, and [we] loved not [our] lives unto the death” (Rev 12:11).

This sort of experiential life, walking with Christ on a daily basis, is a good life, and He is a good Savior, King, and Friend. Here are some Scriptures to help:


----------



## J. Dean (Aug 14, 2012)

Part of it comes in resting on Christ and Christ ALONE for our salvation. The moment you connect your works in any way, shape, or form to your justification, you take a step in the direction of bad experientialism.

This is something I've come to realize with regard to our sanctification: yes the signs of sanctification should be there, but if we're not careful it becomes easy to turn sanctification into the GROUNDS for salvation instead of the RESULTS of salvation (and I would dare say "natural" results, as true saving faith cannot help but produce good works).

It is not for nothing that Martin-Lloyd Jones warns that one's presentation of the gospel should be accused of being Antinomian in nature. He wanted it to be made clear that resting our assurance on anything other than the objective work of Christ on the cross was a dangerous thing to do.


----------

